# Need Retail lot Pricing ??



## 3diamonds (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey guys! Here's another one. Lot is 80 *100ft
Per Push with salt. or Seasonal.
I /We Appreciate your input.
I'm pretty sure someone else can use it as a bidding tool too.

William


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

pretty easy lot to bid. probably do something like $65 per push up to 6" for the lot and the walks. Probably can hop the curb and hit the walks and just have a little shoveling/blowing when your done. Salting probably about $50-60 per application. It will only take 3 bags at the most (im figuring a truck charge in there. and what ever you cant get with the spreader on the sidewalks it wont even take 1/2 bag to get the rest.

seasonal probably like 2000 for the year up to about 50" or so. 

small lot only 8000 sqft wont even take you an hour to plow and hit the walks and salt.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

He didn't say sidewalks so about 15 minutes to plow it. Salt sounds right.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

well yeah. i mean if its only plowing, id charge them for 30 minutes minimum (so about $35.00) for the plowing, which you can probably do $35.00 up to about 6" or so. That lot really wont take any time.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

50-60 for salt, 3 bags? I wish I could get that kind of money out of salt. I be hard pressed to get 35 bucks for 150lb of salt...no one wants salt around here, they like to gamble with the sun melting it...


But for the push, 65.00 is a good price, I would had bidded it 50-75 with the higher being with walks. I quit doing lots with out the walks, liability issue and just looks like I forgot to do something...


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

I would only get about $20 for the actual salt, but like i stated we charge a truck fee for instances like those little lots. Im running 5 trucks and only 2 are salters. I dont have a salter on every truck. So i would send a smaller truck to that lot and then send the salter their later and for $20 it just isnt worth it for us, so we utilize a truck charge. Basically it makes it so all of our lots are salted for at least $50.00. Any lot which we exceed $50 worth of salt (about 400lbs) we do it based on the amount we use plus a $25.00 service charge. 

If we visited that site 3 times for a storm and put down 500lbs of salt we would charge them $90.00 (the salt at our rate, plus then a $25 service charge) Salting is where the money is at. Id salt every storm over plowing. during a single run, putting down about a medium rate application we will make between 2500-3000 salting alone. Lot easier money than plowing.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

I must had missed the truck fee part....

From what I have read on here salting is a $$ maker for you guys up north, but the people around here don't want to pay for salt, most do not even pay to have there lots/drives cleared of snow. I am starting to think that paying a lawsuit is cheaper for them then the 50-100 to clear there lot 3-4 times a winter the way they act when I quote a price..

Now I do not do large commercial with the national chains, I did a few last year, as a sub but i was not responsible for the salt, just the snow. My commercial accounts are local business, both of which just close when it snows, the rest I do are residential,so far since one of my commercial has yet to return my contract....


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah thats true. Up here snow very seldomly closes down business. The only time last year when places closed was for the blizzard we had, and most were closed for about 2 days. Otherwise for a normal snow even in the 6-10" range most are open and expect you to have their lot wet by the time they are open


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

bristolturf;1376891 said:


> yeah thats true. Up here snow very seldomly closes down business. The only time last year when places closed was for the blizzard we had, and most were closed for about 2 days. Otherwise for a normal snow even in the 6-10" range most are open and expect you to have their lot wet by the time they are open


Yeah, people here freak out about the snow. When there is snow predicted, everyone rushes out and buys out the grocery stores, then it does not snow LOL.. If we get 6-10" predicted, the national guard is on standby LOL... These people would not know what to do and the city/state would just shut down because they can not keep the streets clear in 2" of snow...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I only know if we had a lot of snow is they canceled bingo!


----------

